# Wie groß sollte die Biologie sein ?



## Tuppertasse (13. Sep. 2020)

Guten morgen an Alle.

Zur Zeit mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich für das nächste Jahr meine Biologie vergrößern kann, das ist meiner Meinung nach noch etwas meine "Bottleneck".

Mein Teich hat so 20-25 m3 und zur Zeit habe ich lediglich einen 300l Regentonne mit __ Hel-X / Flakes. Ich denke mal so 100l sind mit den Chips drin.

Leider bin ich sehr beengt in meinen Verhältnissen, so dass ich lediglich auf 0,6m x 1,2m x 1,2m komme. Würde ich in die Erde gehen, was zumindest theoretisch möglich ist würde ich wahrscheinlich auf 0,6m x 1m x 2m kommen.

Welche Faustregel gibt es denn da was man haben muss an Biologie ?

Ich habe mal was von 10% gelesen. Mit Chips drin kann ich die Fläche ja auch erhöhen. Wie ist das zu bewerten ?

Wie immer für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2020)

Hi. 
Das ist immer wieder so ein Thema, wo sich die Meinungen durchaus deutlich voneinander trennen und es meiner Meinung nach auch schnell zu Fehlinterpretationen kommen kann.
DIe besagten 10% beziehe ich eher auf das Gesamtvolumen der Filterstrecke bzw. der Filterbehälter, was sich dann auch in der Verweildauer innerhalb der Biologie niederschlägt. Jetzt werden das Einige sicherlich schon anders sehen und das ist auch gut so, denn verschiedene Meinungen bringen uns weiter. Die Menge an Filtermedien richtet sich meiner Meinung nach, dann wieder nach Besatzdichte und Futtermenge, sowie dem biologischen Selbstreinigungsgrad eines Teiches. Hier kann ich zumindest nicht pauschal sagen, dass die oder die Menge richtig und ausreichend ist. Ich kann es nur anhand meiner Teichfilterung beobachten, dass 300 l Helix, 2 qm Japanmatten, 7 qm Matalamatten (grob-schwarz) inkl. der Pflanzenzone im Teich ausreichend scheinen. Ich habe aber auch nur 15 Koi von 60-70 cm auf 38 qbm Teichvolumen. Mein Filtervolumen selbst beträgt etwa 3 qbm.

Wichtig finde ich auch, dass die bewegten Biofiltermedien ausreichend Platz haben, um sich überhaupt bewegen zu können. Auch eine Belüftung der Filtermedien halte ich für wichtig, denn ohne Sauerstoff können die Bakterien nicht effektiv arbeiten.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Sep. 2020)

Hi Zacky,
jo das ist auch mein Kenntnisstand, dass die 10% sich auf das Filtervolumen beziehen.
Alles andere muss dann individuell auf den Teich angepasst werden.
Ich selber hätte nur insb. die __ Hel-x so ausgelgt und da weiss ich absolut nicht ob das stimmt dass man die 100-fache bis 300-fache Menge an Oberfläche braucht. Ich hab das irgendwo mal gelesen aber finde ich nicht mehr.
Heisst bei mir nun was ?

20m3 Teich habe ich
Nehmen wir die Flakes, die haben eine Oberfläche von >5000 m2 pro m3 also pro 1000l
nehme ich 100l der Flakes dann hätte ich mindestens 500m2 an Oberfläche wo die Bakterien ansiedeln können
Dies würde in den Range 100-300fache Menge an Oberfläche bezogen auf das Volumen.

Ob das stimmt keine Ahnung, da ich mich aber auch mit industriellen Biologien etwas auskennt müsste das Verhältnis so einigermassen passen.

Nur leider muss ich da eine PVC mir anfertigen lassen, da die sowas von verwinkelt sein muss um überhaupt irgendwie auf 1,5-2 m3 zu kommen. Das macht doch schon wieder keinen Sinn :-(


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Folgende Faustformeln kommen bei mir zum Einsatz:

1-2% Moving Bed bei 12/13/14er Helix
5-10% Festbett bei 25/38 Helix

Verwendest Du Flakes, dann wird es etwas komplizierter. Die angegenene Oberfläche steht meiner Erkenntnis nach nicht vollständig zur Verfügung, da die Poren sehr klein sind. Ansonsten müssten mit 100 Liter rund 1,7 kg Futter am Tag abbaubar sein, was ich bei weitem nicht erreicht habe. Ungefähr die Hälfte könnte realistisch sein.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Sep. 2020)

@Mushi 
Viel wichtiger finde ich deine Meinung wieviel Volumen ich haben müsste ? 1m3 oder 2m3 ?


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Volumen tut erst mal nichts, es ergibt sich einfach durch den Füllgrad. Bei Moving Bed 30%, bei Festbett fast 100% Füllgrad.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Volumen tut erst mal nichts, es ergibt sich einfach durch den Füllgrad. Bei Moving Bed 30%, bei Festbett fast 100% Füllgrad.



Ich wollte zwei Kammern machen.
Eine bewegt mit Luft und die andere Matten / Bürsten ?


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Wieviel Flakes und wieviel und welches Helix hast Du bislang?


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Sep. 2020)

Haben tue ich momentan keine frisch in der Ecke liegen.

Zur zeit 300l Regenfass mit ca. 100l 14er __ Hel-X bewegt mit ner 60iger Luftpumpe dran.
Zukünftig auch die 100l Hel-X 14 oder 15 und dann noch die Flakes ca. auch nochmal 100l.


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2020)

Für mich ist die Anstroemung der Medien das A und O.
Auch bei __ Hel-x ist es die dauwn up Bewegung, die am meisten das Medium durch stroemt.
Ein Gitter Rohr  von Einlauf zum Auslauf bringt da nichts und ist eine  schlechte Lösung.
Den Einlauf runter ziehen wie eine umgedrehte Krücke und aus der Mitte das Medium anstroemen ist bei weitem besser, oben wieder raus. Beziehe mich hier bei auf die Tonne aus deiner Galerie oder Fotos von dir. 
Was auch sehr gut funktioniert aber schwerer zu bauen ist, ist ein breiter Überlauf (Schuette), wo das Wasser auf der gesamten Breite des Filters regelrecht rein fällt, dann ist der Auslauf 2/3 unter Wasser. 

Was ich aber richtig gut finde ist mein Selbst gebauter Riesler. 
Damit meine ich nicht meine Bauart sondern den Rieselfilter im allgemeinen. 
Ich kann nur Vorteile entdecken, sogar die Fische stehen manchmal vor dem Auslauf im Teich. 

Meine Biologie hat etwas mehr wie die angestrebten 10 %, 3400 l auf 27000 l Teich, ohne TF gerechnet. 
Damit bin ich völlig zufrieden.


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Okay. Für 200 Liter Helix sollte die Kammer mindestens 600 Liter (30%) groß sein. Die Flakes könntest Du dazu mischen, besser wäre es sie separat zu bewegen. Für diese Chips haben sich kleine Kammern als gut erwiesen, z.B 200 Liter Volumen (50%). Wenn dann noch Platz ist, bieten sich Japanmatten an.


----------



## Throphol (14. Sep. 2020)

Hi Tuppi (wie heißt Du wirklich?),

ich habe das hier im Forum schon einmal kundgetan. Es gibt da einen Spezi, der Rohre zusammenbaut, die er "Biofilmreaktoren" nennt (bitte googeln). Am Ende versucht er auch nur möglichst viel Oberfläche für die Micros zu schaffen (kann man auch selbst bauen). Da braucht man keine großen Behälter und kann die Rohre da führen wo Platz ist. 
Ein  Bekannter von mir (Profi) schwört drauf. Reinigen scheint nicht nötig zu sein. Helix wäre meine zweite Alternative, aber da ist ein komplizierter Behälter nicht nur teuer, sondern könnte auch die Umströmung schwierig machen. Bei einem Rohr ist das optimal - auch wenn es Bögen hat. Ansonsten empfehle ich alles was geht schon vor der Biostufe rauszuholen - auch wenn das dann etwas mehr Technik braucht (z.B. Trommel- oder Vliesfilter (da schwöre ich drauf).

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## koichteich (14. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Was auch sehr gut funktioniert aber schwerer zu bauen ist, ist ein breiter Überlauf (Schuette), wo das Wasser auf der gesamten Breite des Filters regelrecht rein fällt, dann ist der Auslauf 2/3 unter Wasser.



Moin Ron, 

Würde dann Helix vielleicht auch im Siebfilter selbst funktionieren oder eher kontraproduktiv falls Dreck anfällt?

Vg, Andreas


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas!
Welchen Sieb Filter meinst Du?
TF, gebogenes Spalt Sieb oder belueftetes Spalt Sieb oder EBF. 

Mischen würde ich nie einen Filter oder zum Kompakt Filter machen.Viele haben so mächtige Schwierigkeiten mit Kompakten Filtern, da raus lernt man auch. 
Sind die Filter einzeln aufgebaut, kann man sie viel besser abstimmen oder den Durchgang anpassen.


----------



## koichteich (14. Sep. 2020)

Moin Ron, ich meinte meinen Spaltsiebfilter CS II. 
Der fungiert als solches bisher ganz gut. Er sitzt vor meinem CBF. Wenn ich nun unter den Sieb helix-flakes werfe, gäbe es erstmal eine Besiedelung. Würde sich dort nicht auch Dreck ansammeln?
Frage geht natürlich an alle.
Wobei ich denke, ja sicher. 
Aber wieviel oder aber der nachfolgende CBF fängt dann den Schrott auf...

War wohl nix, 
Danke


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2020)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen zu klein, mit Sicherheit wird sich dort Dreck ansammeln und zum Übel könnte es einen Rueckstau verursachen. 
Viel mehr Sinn macht die Biologie als letztes, hinter den CBF, als Erweiterung.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

Habe jetzt überlegt evtl . Eine neue Filterstrecke und Biologie aufzubauen. Was haltet ihr davon:

Pumpen aus dem Teich
Durchlauf UVC
Trommler PP50
IBC1 mit 1000l Helx/Flakes mit Luft bewegt
IBC2 mit 1000l HElx/Flakes ruhend ohne Luft
IBC3 mit 1000l Japanmatten fein

Oder sollte lieber noch ein Rieselfilter hin?

Ich brauche ne super Biologie 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Trommler PP50
> IBC1 mit 1000l Helx/Flakes mit Luft bewegt
> IBC2 mit 1000l HElx/Flakes ruhend ohne Luft
> IBC3 mit 1000l Japanmatten fein


Na Bum! Das ist ja mächtig dimensioniert, wenn deine Angabe mit 18.000l Teichvolumen stimmt 
Durch den PP50 kannst du dein Teichvolumen 2 ½ mal pro Stunde durchjagen und dahinter insgesamt 2000l __ Hel-X / Flakes plus nochmals Japanmatten...
Was hast du vor? Besatz mit 25 Koi?

Und wie willst du das aufstellen? Frei stehend, in einem Filterkeller oder einer Hütte? Das benötigt ja auch ungemein viel Platz und sollte im Winter nicht frieren. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das überdimensioniert, sehr kostenintensiv und durchaus wartungsintensiv...

Beste Grüße!,
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Pumpen aus dem Teich


Immer noch nicht auf Schwerkraft 


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Trommler PP50


Hört sich vernünftig an.
Beim Rest bin ich bei Statisch und nicht bewegt. Dafür jedoch Helx ab 22mm um den Flow nicht zu bremsen und eventuelles zusetzen vermieden wird.
Davon 2 IBC und gut ist.

Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt Erfahrungen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

@Biko 
Ja weiss ich dass es völlig überdimensioniert ist ABER hier meine Antworten.

Bei Trommler teile ich die Herstellerangaben IMMER durch 2. Also ist der nur für max. 25m³/h. Mein Teich hat eher 20-22m³ schätze ich mal aber egal 

Ich werde eine Holzhütte bauen - einfache Bauweise - zumindest trage ich gerade die Kosten zusammen was mich das kostet.

Platz hab ich hinten am Zaun zum Nachbarn genug  ist eh ne "Drecksecke" ala __ Efeu & Co. Ich tendiere möglicherweise auf 2 IBCs zu eghen, weiss ich aber nicht muss ich sehen.
Kostenintensiv ? Wie meinst du das ?

Wartungsintensive ? Ich habe zur Zeit einen Regefass mit __ Hel-X, da muss ich gar nix machen !


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht auf Schwerkraft


Ja und das wird auch so bleiben  auch wenn es dir nciht gefällt 



troll20 schrieb:


> Hört sich vernünftig an.
> Beim Rest bin ich bei Statisch und nicht bewegt. Dafür jedoch Helx ab 22mm um den Flow nicht zu bremsen und eventuelles zusetzen vermieden wird.
> Davon 2 IBC und gut ist.
> 
> Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt Erfahrungen.


Hast di ein Foto von diesem System ? Ich weiss grad nicht wie ich die anströmen soll und wie ich von einem zum anderen IBC komme. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch PVC Wannen schweissen


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ja und das wird auch so bleiben  auch wenn es dir nciht gefällt


Jedem das seine 


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich weiss grad nicht wie ich die anströmen soll und wie ich von einem zum anderen IBC komme.


Wie auch bei deiner Regentonne oben rein und unten raus. In der nächsten Tonne wieder oben rein und unten raus. Dann das Rohr nochmals mindestens halb hoch legen damit die letzte Kammer nicht leer läuft. Unten jeweils Belüftung rein, fertig.
Wenn du den Eindruck hast, das Wasser verteilt sich nicht gleichmäßig, dann wie bei @samorai noch eine verrieseler Platte oben drauf. Ich glaube er hatte davon schon mal ein Foto hier irgendwo hinterlassen


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Kostenintensiv ? Wie meinst du das ?
> Wartungsintensive ? Ich habe zur Zeit einen Regefass mit __ Hel-X, da muss ich gar nix machen !



Nachdem alles etwas übrdimensioniert ist, sammeln sich die Kosten an für Anschaffung, aber später auch im Verbrauch und Verschleiß. Der PP50 ist schon mal um einiges teurer als der 35er oder 22er und wenn du die Kapazität ausschöpfen willst, benötigst du auch entsprechende Pumpen. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche, habe mir erst heuer die große OASE AquaMax Eco Expert 12V gekauft  Die kosten und brauchen so einige Watt. Und auch die Hel-X kosten, aber ich weiß nicht, wie viel L du in deine 1000l IBCs einbringen willst.
Ich habe heuer im Sommer auf einen 35er Trommler mit anschließender Biologie mit 150l Hel-X 13er aufgerüstet und auch eine Hütte drumrum gebaut und dabei gut und gern € 7.000,- investiert (wohlgemerkt reine Materialkosten! Gebaut habe ich alles selbst)

Mit wartungsintensiv meinte ich die großen Behälter mit stehendem Hel-X und die Japanmatten. Da ist die Reinigung schon etwas aufwändiger.

Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Besatz du in deinem Teich planst, also nix für ungut ;-)

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung!


----------



## Mushi (17. Sep. 2020)

Am Ziel völlig vorbei geschossen. Die Planung ist leider nur für eines gut, nämlich die Kosten sinnlos in die Höhe zu treiben. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

@Biko
Okay, hab ich mal wieder nicht richtig erklärt. Ich besitze bereits den PP50 und der läuft einwandfrei. Aber da wo er steht (Behelfshütte) kann keine weitere Biologie integriert werden. Momentan habe ich nur einen 300l Regentonne mit ca. 100l 15er __ Hel-X drin. Das reicht anscheinend nicht.

Daher die Idee --> Hütte bauen und da dann 2-3 IBCs (gebraucht) rein. Der Teich läuft ja auch schon und da ich gepumpt habe geht meine Leitung einfach zu einer anderen Stelle. Muss ich nur Graben buddeln, fertig. Investition ist daher nur Hütte plus IBCs (alternativ PVC schweissen) plus Inhalt und natürlich verrohren!

@troll20
Also immer obenrein und unten raus :-( muss ich also schonmal einen Abgang in den IBC machen. Kann ich denn auch die Leitung nach unten führen in eine Art "Vorkammer" und dann läuft es über in die richtige Kammer um dann unten wieder abgezogen zu werden ? Somit habe ich aufjeden Fall die maximale Verweilzeit im IBC verfügbar. Und das mit jedem IBC oder PVC-Gehäuse ?



Mushi schrieb:


> Am Ziel völlig vorbei geschossen. Die Planung ist leider nur für eines gut, nämlich die Kosten sinnlos in die Höhe zu treiben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Mushi (17. Sep. 2020)

Ich lese 3000 Liter Biologie für einen 18.000 Liter Teich. Was soll die Biologie besonderes schaffen?

Verweildauer in der Biologie spielt am Koiteich keinerlei Rolle.

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

3000l ja als Biologiebehälter aber „nur“ 200-300l an __ Hel-X oder ist das egal in diesem Fall?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mushi (17. Sep. 2020)

Beim IBC2 statisch sollten eigentlich knapp 1000 Liter Helix rein.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

Okay hab ich verstanden.

Ich verstehe sehr gut Eure Argumente ! Sehr sehr gut sogar.
Nur ich hab es in ein paar anderen Threads auch schon mehrfach gesagt, ich habe nach 6 Jahren die Schnute sowas von voll, immer und immer wieder umzubauen, da ich genau diesen Fehler am Anfang gemacht habe.
Mhhh, welchen denn bloß ?

--> Puhhhh das ist aber teuer....neeeeee das muss billiger gehen.....
--> Puhhh das baut aber gross ...... neeee muss kleiner gehen....
--> puhhhh.....die Herstellerangaben werden schon richtig sein .... kauf ich halt ein PP20, der ist ja für 20 m3

Ganz ehrlich ? Ich hab den mist satt weil man nur noch beschissen wird. NICHT EINE Herstellerangabe stimmte und erst als ich verstand, was dies und jenes bedeutet ---> tja da war es schon zu spät. Leider.

Außerdem hab ich die Wette mit meiner besseren Hälfte, dass wenn ich nochmal nachbessern muss BEKOMMT SIE EIN PAAR SCHUHE VON MIR.

Da ich gefühlte 15 Paar schon gekauft habe muss ich da entgegen wirken lollolD

Aaaaaalso --> ich baue eine Bio....was brauche ich.....Naja, ein IBC reicht.....besser wären zwei.....gut !!!! DANN BAUE ICH ALSO DREI

So nun trinke ich ein Bier ... musste ich mal loswerden und ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2020)

Alles gut, ich kann dich voll verstehen.
Habe ja selbst mindestens 20 Paar Schuhe 
Oder doch schon 30 oder 40 


Asu und beim Filter bauen bin ich auch voll bei dir 
Nur nicht beim Pumpen, aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Da ich gefühlte 15 Paar schon gekauft habe muss ich da entgegen wirken lollolD


Ja, in einer Ehe sind halt Aufrichtigkeit und Willensstärke die wichtigsten Tugenden eines Mannes.

Also die Aufrichtigkeit, jedes gegebene Versprechen auch unbedingt einzuhalten.
Und die Willensstärke, seiner Frau niemals etwas zu versprechen.


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

@troll20 
Ich gebe dir ja recht das Schwerkraft besser ist. Aber dazu muss ich komplett Wasser raus, Filterkeller ausheben usw. Da hab ich nun wirklich kein Bock mehr drauf. Ich lebe nun damit, dafür nimmt mir meine PV Anlage halt 33% der Kosten im Jahr ab. Bald kommt ein großer Akku-Speicher für meine PV und dann nimmt sie mir 66% der Kosten ab  das reicht mir.

Ach ja, könnten auch schon 20, 30 oder 40 sein bei mir


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2020)

Armer Junge!


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Da ich gefühlte 15 Paar schon gekauft habe muss ich da entgegen wirken lollol



Anderer Vorschlag, 2 IBC mit Bürsten (90 cm), 3. IBC mit erstmal 300l __ Hel-x und die Chips.

Den TF weg lassen.
Die guten gezackten Genisis Bürsten nehmen.
Dann sorgst du für Dauwn up Bewegung, mit Kabelbinder kannst du sie justieren.
Montiere sie ruhig 20 cm auseinander.
Verbindung und Eingang auf 150 KG Rohr erhöhen, das Wasser sollte langsam durch die Bürsten fließen.
Die ersten beiden IBC mit der Stichsäge oben den oberen Rand abbschneiden, bei der 3 IBC schneidest du den Rand 5 cm tiefer ab und benutzt es als Schuette.
Die Schuette hat den Vorteil das Hel-x oder die Chips mit in die Tiefe zu reißen, dadurch hat man eine prima Umwälzung mit Sauerstoff Eintrag.
Natürlich sind die IBC's als Treppe anzuordnen.
Ausgang wäre dann 2x 125 KG und eventuell eine Reduzierung am Teich auf 110 KG um Strömung zu erreichen.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> bei der 3 IBC schneidest du den Rand 5 cm tiefer ab und benutzt es als Schuette.


Das verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht  Sorry.
Aber dann läuft doch das ganze Wasser in seine Filterhütte


----------



## Biko (18. Sep. 2020)

Nur mal so eine Frage:
Warum empfehlen hier so viele diese Riesenmenge an __ Hel-X? Laut Herstellerangabe kann 1l Hel-X 13 ca 6g Futter (oder in der Folge die dadurch entstehenden Ausscheidungen der Fische) pro Tag verarbeiten. Demnach können beispielsweise meine 150l bewegtes Hel-X 13 täglich 900g Futter abarbeiten. Eine Menge, die ich bei meinem Besatz niemals erreichen werde. Laut Konishi-Futterrechner benötige ich - wenn meine 8 Koi allesamt 80-90cm groß sind  - ca 450g Futter pro Tag. Da habe ich immer noch 100% Reserve... 
Anderes Beispiel: OASE empfiehlt beispielsweise seinen ProfiClear Premium Compact L für Koiteiche mit bis zu 30.000l und gibt in ein knapp € 5.000,- Gerät "nur" 60l Hel-X rein 
Selbst wenn ich die OASE Empfehlung für die Teichgröße halbiere (also für 15.000l) und die empfohlene  Hel-X Menge verdopple (also den Sicherheits-Faktor x4 berechne!) komme ich  für 15.000l auf 120l Hel-X 13.
In diesem Thread sprechen wir aber von weit mehr als 1.000l (!!!) Hel-X für einen 18.000l-Teich 
Dazu kommt ja noch die Biologie im Teich sowie die (möglicherweise) Bepflanzung. 

Welche Erfahrungen bringen euch zu so enorm hohen Empfehlungen?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich gerade mit recht hohem finanziellen als auch Arbeitsaufwand bei meinem Teich (besteht seit 8 Jahren, seit Juni 2020 mit Koibesatz) Filtertechnisch aufgerüstet habe und mir von mehreren Teichbauern meine jetzt gewählte Filtergröße als großzügig und in jedem Fall ausreichend dimensioniert beschrieben wurde (Eckdaten siehe mein Profil, aber kurz: 30.000l gemauerter Hochteich, Trommelfilter, Biostufe mit 150l bewegtes Hel-X13, 75W UVC, Umwälzung ca. alle 90 Minuten, gute Bepflanzung). Aber die hier in diesem Thread angesprochenen Dimensionen sind ganz was anderes.
Ich kann noch über keine Langzeiterfahrungen berichten, weil die neue Filter-Anlage erst seit zwei Wochen läuft, aber selbst meine ehemalige Anlage mit "nur" 80l Biostufe hat den Teich über 8 Jahre wunderbar versorgt und immer für klares Wasser mit Top-Wasserwerten gesorgt.

...

Beste Grüße!

Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans- Christian oder @Biko

Wie gesagt ich geh vom Statischen Helx aus dazu von viel größeren Varianten.
Beim 12 , 13  oder 16ner Helx rechnet man die theoretische Fläche als Abbaufläche.
Jedoch hast du beim bewegten, die Aussenfläche welche ständig abgerieben wird und damit nix passiert und im Innenbereich teilweise Zusetzung wo keine Durchströmung möglich ist. Dann wird die Fläche nicht gleichmäßig durchströmt, so das gar nicht überall ausreichend Nährstoffe und/ oder Sauerstoff vorbei kommt.
Damit kannst du die Abbauleistung auf gut ¼ reduzieren. Dann kommt hinzu das meist von Nettoumwälzung der Pumpe ausgegangen wird. Z.b. 20.000 l/h Pumpe durch einen 32 mm Schlauch in 1,5 m Höhe. Aber was kommt wirklich bei den Bakkis an ????
Nächster Punkt ist die Sauerstoff Versorgung.
Am Tage wesentlich höher bis teilweise Übersättigung durch Photosynthese und Nachts gibt es eine Unterversorgung in den meisten Teichen. Damit erreicht man eine theoretische Abbauleistung aufs mittel gerechnet. Aber halt nur graue Theorie.
Bedarf es noch mehr Gründe, warum die Biologie lieber größer sein sollte???


----------



## Biko (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo René,
ich stimme dir zu, dass die Biologie lieber größer sein soll. Und ich gehe immer vom bewegten __ Hel-X aus, weil bei mir die Platzverhältnisse was anderes gar nicht zulassen.

Aber ich finde, wenn man die Herstellerangaben halbiert dann sollte es passen. Dann bin ich aber immer noch bei einem Bruchteil dessen, was hier manchmal vorgeschlagen wird 

Wenn so kapitale Konstruktionsfehler wie 32mm Schlauch auf 20.000l Pumpe, oder 1,5 m Förderhöhe, weil man unbedingt mit dem selben System auch noch einen Bachlauf speisen will, etc. passieren, dann ist ohnedies alles daneben. 

Und ein ganz wesentlicher Teil der Biologie ist doch der Teich selbst. Das Bodensubstrat, die Wände, die Pflanzen, ... überall dort siedeln sich gute Bakterien an und walten ihres Amtes. 

*Mein* konkretes Beispiel: Meine Pumpen haben zusammen eine Nennleistung von 36.000l, pumpen in 50mm Schläuche (2,5 und 3,5 m lang) und müssen eine Förderhöhe von 24cm bewältigen. Ich gehe deshalb von einer Halbierung der tatsächlichen Förderleistung auf 18.000l aus. Mein Trommelfilter (40x50cm Trommel mit 75 Micron Edelstahlsieb)  ist ein Kombigerät und für 35.000l Durchfluss ausgelegt, der Rückfluss geht über drei  110mm Rohre. Die 150l Hel-X 13 sind in einem etwa 400l großem Bassin, werden flächig von unten angeströmt und von einer Luftscheibe mit 35cm Durchmesser ordentlich durchgebubbelt. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass die Hel-X etwa 3g Futter pro Tag - also in Summe 450g -  abbauen können. Tatsächlich füttere ich 125g.
Wie du siehst habe ich in allen Bereichen die Herstellerangaben halbiert und bin dennoch weit unter der möglichen Kapazität, die ich ausschöpfen könnte.
Bei *mir* funktioniert das sehr gut.
Sauerstoffversorgung läuft bei mir Nachts flächig im ganzen Teich über einen perforierten Schlauch, der in Serpentinen unter dem Schotter gelegt ist.

Ich habe aus sehr konkreten Gründen dem Kombigerät den Vorzug gegenüber Einzelkomponenten gegeben (erkläre ich gerne separat).

Ich weiß, jeder Teich ist anders! Deshalb kann ich auch nur sagen, was bei mir funktioniert. Aber was ich mit der zehnfachen Menge an Hel-X anfangen sollte, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätsel 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo René!
Den oberen Rand.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo René!
> Den oberen Rand.


Muss wohl doch Mal wieder bei dir rein schauen, dann kannst mir das ja bei einemerklären


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> weil bei mir die Platzverhältnisse was anderes gar nicht zulassen.


Aber bei statischem brauche ich doch weniger Platz 


Biko schrieb:


> Und ein ganz wesentlicher Teil der Biologie ist doch der Teich selbst. Das Bodensubstrat, die Wände, die Pflanzen, ... überall dort siedeln sich gute Bakterien an und walten ihres Amtes.


Und was machst in einem Koi Pool?
Ohne Pflanzen, Substrat oder ähnlichem....


----------



## Biko (18. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und was machst in einem Koi Pool?


Ein reiner Koipool ist sicherlich noch mal eine andere Liga. Aber da brauchst dann ohnedies noch mehr & zusätzliche Technik. Dazu gibts hier im Forum einige beeindruckende Teichdokus.


----------



## Lion (18. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ja und das wird auch so bleiben
> 
> Ich weiss grad nicht wie ich die anströmen soll und wie ich von einem zum anderen IBC komme. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch PVC Wannen schweissen



hallo Tuppertasse,
Du hast mir den guten Rat gegeben, vor meine Reihenfilter einen Trommler zu installieren.
Jetzt empfehle ich Dir, hinter deinem Trommler fertige Reihenfilter zu setzen und nicht lange mit IBC rumzumachen.
Gute gebrauchte Reihenfilter findet man für günstiges Geld. Aufstellen und fertig. Oft kplt. mit Filtermaterial.
Nur auf den Durchfluß achten.

Liebe Grüße  Léon


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Nur auf den Durchfluß achten


Eben Léon, genau da liegt das Problem.
Beim IBC bekomm ich mit entsprechenden Rohren auch 40.000 Liter Netto ohne Probleme und Terrasseneffekt durch. Zur Not kommt noch ein weiteres Rohr rein aber bei einem Fertigfilter wird das nix


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Aber da brauchst dann ohnedies noch mehr & zusätzliche Technik.


Eben nicht, da muss nur die Umwälzung und die Größe der Biologie stimmen, dann hat man schon fast gewonnen


----------



## Biko (19. Sep. 2020)

Und welche Umwälzrate empfiehlst du? 1x pro Stunde?


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Sep. 2020)

Oh man, was hab ich hier wieder losgetreten  Aber immer wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich die Herangehensweise ist. Von daher erstmal mal wieder einen 

Wie gesagt, ich plane es grad um überhaupt mal einen Überblick zu bekommen, was mich das kostet um dann zu entscheiden ob noch so eine Hütte in den Garten kommt.

Mir fällt gerade ein ob ich nicht wenigstens zwei IBC übereinander stellen könnte  Gehen tut das aber ist nicht schön und komme auch nicht wirklich dran.
Aber 3x IBC nebeneinander plus Verrohrung plus Trommler PP50 (über Eck dann) nimmt trotzdem einiges an Platz weg. da biste locker bei 4 x 2,5m Grundfläche. Der Boden aus OSB Platten ? --> sind nicht wasserfest :-( also direkt auf Gehwegsplatten bauen und nur die Wände hochziehen ?!?!?!
Mhhhh, auf jeden Fall ist klar, dass ich drei IBCs nehme, je mehr desto besser ist mein Mottor (ach ja und immer an die Schuhe denken).

Anstatt IBCs könnte ich mir auch runde PVC Behälter schweissen lassen aber die sind doch deutlich teurer :-(


----------



## DbSam (19. Sep. 2020)

Man kann auch drei IBC übereinander setzen ...

Aber schon bei zwei IBC übereinander wird unnötig Energie für die Überwindung des Höhenunterschiedes verschwendet. 
Auch bei Platzmangel ist das irgendwie der falsche Weg ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Sep. 2020)

Klar, ich muss einen Meter höher ist schon richtig. Deswegen werde ich wohl nebeneinander aufstellen. Platz habe ich ja wie gesagt hinten am Zaun. Muss ich mal ausmessen !


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Eben Léon, genau da liegt das Problem.
> Beim IBC bekomm ich mit entsprechenden Rohren auch 40.000 Liter Netto ohne Probleme und Terrasseneffekt durch. Zur Not kommt noch ein weiteres Rohr rein aber bei einem Fertigfilter wird das nix



hallo René,
ich habe Reihenfilter mit 110 - 120er Eingang, wieso soll ich hier nicht diese hohe Durchflussmöglichkeit haben,
aber bei einer Teichgrösse wie bei mir oder wie bei Tuppertasse ( 25000 - 18000 ltr. ) benötIge oder möchte ich diesen hohen Durchfluss nicht und somit kann das Wasser viel langsamer den Reihenfilter durchfluten und somit eine noch viel bessere Wasseraufbereitung gewährleisten.
Darfst gerne vorbeikommen und perfekt sauberes strahlendes Wasser bis zum Grund erkennen.
Jedes Steinchen ist sichtbar.

IBC oder im Prinzip selbstgebaute Filter in dieser Größenordnung sind beim herstellen genau so teuer
wie ein guter gebrauchter Reihenfilter. 
Kosten für : Behälter, Rohre, Zugregler, Filter-Medien und Arbeitslohn.
Wenn ich in dieser Arbeitszeit mich in meinem Job das Geld verdiene, kann man sich dicke einen
fertigen Filter kaufen. Das ganze sieht dann auch noch prof. aus, ist Bedienerfreundlich und
funktioniert.

Aber wer gerne selber bauen möchte und darin eine Zufriedenheit findet, soll dies unbedingt tun.

Beste Grüße Léon


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Sep. 2020)

@Lion 
ich musste gerade schmunzeln, dass Du zu was Fertigem empfiehlst  ich erinnere mal daran, dass Du deinen Trommelfilter komplett selber baust  oder warst Du das gar nicht oder jemand anderes 

Also ich gibt nichts billigeres als ein IBC. Werden NEU mit Gitterbox drumherum bei Kleinanzeigen für 80-150€ angeboten.
PVC sich schweissen zu lassen mit Durchmesser 1m und 1m hoch plus Ein und Abgänge = pro Stück ca. 300-400€
Rieselfilter in entsprechender Größe und Höhe 900-1000€

Also da gehts mit fertigen IBCs deutlich günstiger. Deckel absägen paar Flansche reinkleben fertig.

Ich weiss es bei mir echt nicht, das artet schon wieder in Arbeit aus --> warum ? genau wo die mögliche Hütte hinkommen soll (ich gehe von einer Breite von 4,5m aus ist ein dicker alter gaaaaanz breiter Baumstumpf :-( zum


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> @Lion
> ich musste gerade schmunzeln, dass Du zu was Fertigem empfiehlst  ich erinnere mal daran, dass Du deinen Trommelfilter komplett selber baust  oder warst Du das gar nicht oder jemand anderes
> ( zum



hallo Tuppertase,
ich freue mich, dass ich Dich zum schmunzeln gebracht habe. 

Ich selber würde  n i e m a l s  versuchen, einen Trommler selber zu bauen, wenn ich die
Videos auf Youtube sehe, wo Leute über Tage versuchen einen Trommler zu bauen
und dann nach kurzer Zeit diese wieder verbessern wollen oder müssen, nein danke, das brauche ich nicht. 

Wenn es von der Industrie gute und  ausgereifte Produkte, welche heute bezahlbar sind, gibt,
warum selber rumexperimentieren. 


Léon


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Sep. 2020)

@Lion 
sorry hab dich verwechselt. Hab grad nachgeschaut ... war ein anderer User der sich das Dingen selber zusammenbaut


----------



## Biko (25. Sep. 2020)

Was man bei der Biologie auch noch berücksichtigen sollte, sind die jeweiligen tatsächlichen Oberflächen, die die verschiedenen Bio-Medien aufweisen. 
Habe mich da mal schlau gemacht und festgestellt, dass da enorme Unterschiede bestehen! 
Auf der Website von __ Hel-X Biocarriers werden folgende Oberflächen für die verschiedenen Hel-X Größen angegeben:
  
Wichtiger als die gesamte Oberfläche ist die geschützte Oberfläche und da hat beispielsweise Hel-XF 13 um 63% mehr Oberfläche als Hel-XF 17 und um satte 136% mehr als Hel-XF 25. Das 13er hat also mehr als doppelt so viel Kapazität wie das 25er. Wohlgemerkt immer nur die HXF Variante! Bei den Varianten, die in der Bucht oder bei den Amazonen angeboten werden, handelt es sich oftmals um die normalen HX Varianten und da purzeln die geschützten Oberflächen gleich nochmals um -zig Prozent.

Je nachdem, welche mechanische Reinigung des Wassers also zuvor erfolgt, können nachfolgend mehr oder weniger fein strukturierte Biofiltermedien eingesetzt werden. Wird das Wasser z.B. durch einen TF mit feinem Sieb (z.B. 75 micron) gereinigt, können laut Herstellerangabe im Moving Bed ohne Probleme Hel-X 13 kll+ eingesetzt werden, ohne dass sie zusetzen. 
Somit könnte man auch durch geeignete Vorreinigung des Wassers und darauffolgenden Biomedien mit hoher Kapazität einiges an Volumen einsparen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

so ist es. 25er und größer wird statisch betrieben, die kleineren Sorten bewegt. Alles hat seinen Grund und Sinn, ansonsten bräuchte es nicht so viele verschiedene Sorten.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (27. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe eine Biokammer mit ca. 1,4m³ Inhalt, wo sich aktuell 300l 13er __ Hel-X befindet. Mein Teichinhalt ist 85m³ mit Pflanzenzonen. Besatz noch recht überschaubar mit 13 Koi, 1 __ Sterlet, 1 Diamantstör und ein paar Rotfedern. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme. ( außer das die Koi den Pflanzen das Leben zur Hölle machen und das Substrat [ Kies ] fleißig verteilen  )
Wenn ich den Besatz in den nächsten Jahren noch ein wenig erhöhe, kann ich noch 100l Hel-X nachfüllen.


----------



## Lion (27. Sep. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Probleme.



hallo Haggard,
wie filterst Du vor dem Helix ?
und Helix ruhend oder bewegt ?


----------



## Haggard (28. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe einen Trommelfilter vorweg und __ Hel-X bewegt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Okt. 2020)

Habe lange nichts mehr geschrieben ... und genauso lange habe ich mir alles bei mir angeschaut.
Ich muss selbst momentan feststellen, dass Fadenalgen produziert werden :-( zwar nur noch weniger aber sie werden produziert. Ergo muss ich was tun was Biologie angeht. Entweder durch Pflanzen oder aber ich plane um inkl. neuer Biostrecke.

Noch habe ich ja ein wenig Zeit aber ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll :-( jetzt habe ich schönes klares Wasser und nun plage ich mit den Algen rum :-( Immer wieder was neues aber so ist das nunmal.
Ich bin da echt unschlüssig was ich tun soll.
Neue Filterstrecke (gepumpt) ginge aber dazu muss ich ne Hütte bauen (ginge auch aus Holz) ABER die muss ich direkt auf die Grundstücksgrenze setzen :-(

So erstmal


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2020)

Zum Helix hab ich folgende Meinung
Nur was gleichmäßig durch strömt wird arbeitet gut und Wasser nimmt immer den kürzesten leichtesten Weg.
Denk dir einfach mal Linien vom Einlauf zum Auslauf diese wird das Wasser nehmen.
Ich meine das nur gut 20cm vom Helix rund um den Ablauf auch noch ausreichend angespült sind.

Hab mir da auch lange gedanken gemacht wie man das optimieren kann und meine Lösung sah dann so aus.
Habe einen runden Behälter in dem in der Mitte ein Rohr ankommt als Einlauf. Dieser runde Behälter mit 1,2m Durchmesser ist oben ringsum 10cm hoch gelocht als Auslauf, das ist dann ca. ein 3,8m langer Auslauf.
Vor dem Auslauf stehen ca. 30cm breit und hoch 12er Helix schwimmt im Festbett, da ich darüber auch fein filtere.
So ein Feinfilter kann auch Schwebeteilchen fest halten die durch das Gewebe vom Trommler durch gehen.
Wichtig dabei ist dann die regelmäßige Reinigung des Helix damit es sich nicht zusetzt. Dies hab ich mit Zeitschaltuhr automatisiert.
Irgendwann hab ich dann festgestellt das ich gar keine Vorfilter mehr brauche da das Helix auch das Grobe festhält und die Pumpe unter dem Helix für den Schmutz bis 8mm Körnung kann. Seitdem hab ich nur noch grobe Gitter 6mm beim Skimmer und Bodenablauf damit das nicht zum Helix kommt.
Dies läuft seid Jahren ohne das sich das Helix zusetzt.
Bei mir läuft als Pumpe ein Luftheber mit 90Watt obwohl ich PV mit Speicher habe. Man muß es ja nicht unnötig vergeuden.
Benutze auch keine UVC oder Mittelchen.

Daten:
350l 12erHelix die mit 50m³/h angespült werden bei einem 300m³ Teich mit 150Kg Fisch.

Gruß Norbert, der auch der Meinung ist das viel nicht immer viel hilft.


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich muss selbst momentan feststellen, dass Fadenalgen produziert werden :-( zwar nur noch weniger aber sie werden produziert. Ergo muss ich was tun was Biologie angeht. Entweder durch Pflanzen oder aber ich plane um inkl. neuer Biostrecke.


Ich glaube nicht daß deine Algenwachstum etwas mit einer schlechten oder ungenügender Biologie zu tun hat. Den die Algen genauso wie höhere Pflanzen können auch nur die schon umgewandelten Ausscheidungen nutzen.
Würde den Biologie nicht genug umwandeln könnten die Algen dies auch nicht verwerten.
Also muss das Problem wo anders zu finden sein.
Zum Beispiel bei den sinkenden Temperaturen, höhere Pflanzen haben die Verwertung also das Wachstum so gut wie eingestellt. Andersrum könnte es auch sein daß nicht alle für höhere Pflanzen erforderlichen Nährstoffe vorliegen und die Algen einfach mit weniger zufrieden sind.
Was könnte man also in deinem Fall machen.
Als erstes eine umfangreiche Analyse aller Parameter die für das Pflanzen/ Algen - Wachstum entscheidend ist. Das können dir aber die Chemiker hier besser vorschlagen.
Dazu auch gleich mal die Werte von deinem Füllwasser. Bei mir waren dieses Jahr sehr hohe Werte von Nitrat und Phosphat im Trinkwasser.
Zwar immer noch unter den max. erlaubten Werten aber die Algen hatten ihren Spaß


----------



## Mushi (11. Okt. 2020)

Nobert, bei wieviel Futter pro Tag?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe es ähnlich wie Norbert @Geisy, die Anstroemung kommt bei mir auch aus der
Mitte und verteilt sich kreisförmig. 

Darauf gekommen bin ich durch @Zacky sein Thema zur Verweilzeit im Filter.
Das __ Hel-x 14 ner und 17 ner bewegt sich am Auslauf, weiter entfernt wird es statisch und wird leicht belueftet. 
Als Grobabscheider ist ein TF mit 60 my Sieb vor geschaltet. 
Wenn der TF spuelt gibt's ein extra Schwall an Sauerstoff und Wasser. 
Ich habe das Hel-x in einem PE Zaun mit vielen 1 cm Löcher ausgestattet/ eingesperrt, somit kann das Wasser nach allen Seiten 
entweichen. 
Auch mit Norbert seinen Aufbau identisch, nur den LH gibt es nicht. 

Und bin total zufrieden. 

Das Wasser muss durch eine 30 cm dicke Schicht von Hel-x, es muß um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Okt. 2020)

@Geisy & @Zacky & @samorai 

Ich kann mir grad durch die Beschreibung nicht ganz so viel vorstellen, wie ihr das meint mit der Anströmung.
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ist mein Motto ... Habt ihr da was, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann ? Dann kann ich besser planen.

Die Wasserwerte schaue ich mir nochmal an - bisher war es immer so:

NO2 wurde von den Bakterien zu NO3 gewandelt, aber nicht komplett zu Stickstoff abgebaut. Ich habe immer noch NO3 im Teich im Sommer gehabt.
Solange es noch NO3 gibt wird NICHTS anderes mehr abgebaut von den Bakterien sprich somit hatte ich auch noch PO4 im teich. Ist ganz normal, da die Bakterien erst an die nächste Schadstoffquelle gehen bis alles Stickstoff (in welcher Form auch immer) abgebaut wurde sprich NO2, NO3 etc. Dann haben Sie kein Futter mehr und gehen an das PO4.
Daher ist für mich klar --> zu wenig Biologie bei mir !
Das kann jetzt mehreres bedeutet:

- Biologie Volumen zu klein
- falsche __ Hel-X
- zu wenig Hel-X
- zu wenig Verweilzeit
- zu viel Luft sprich Biologie löst sich ab vom Hel-X


----------



## Geisy (12. Okt. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/0w9a6eClUx0_

So sieht der Helixfilter bei mir aus wenn der Deckel runter ist. In der Mitte kommt der Luftheber hoch. Danach ist ein Mörtelkübel bei dem ich den Boden raus geschnitten habe damit das Wasser vom Luftheber nach unten geleitet wird unter das Helix. Der nächste Behälter ist oben 10cm hoch gelocht und hält das Helix fest. So können auch 100m3/std durch gehen und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Auslauf ist so gering das noch Fein gefiltert wird.
So finde ich es optimal und gleichmäßig angeströmt.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Mushi (12. Okt. 2020)

Die Logik ist nicht ganz stimmig. Damit NO2 abgebaut wird, ist auch etwas PO4 notwendig. NO2 wird es immer im Teich geben, da ständig NO2 nachproduziert wird. Es geht rein um die Konzentration des verbleibenden NO2.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir ist es nicht ganz zentral.  
War schon etwas dunkel, wo das weiße 17 ner __ Hel-x ist befindet sich der Einlauf.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die Logik ist nicht ganz stimmig. Damit NO2 abgebaut wird, ist auch etwas PO4 notwendig. NO2 wird es immer im Teich geben, da ständig NO2 nachproduziert wird. Es geht rein um die Konzentration des verbleibenden NO2.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Sehe ich nicht so:
NO2+ 0,5 O2-> NO3
NO3- + 2 H+ + 10 [H] →N2+ 6 H2O

Ich gebe Dir Recht dass ein bestimmtes Verhältnia von P : C : N vorhandenen sein muss damit ein vernünftiger Abbau vollzogen werden kann, aber Ziel ist es das ganze Nx zu Stickstoff abzubauen.
Am Anfang der ersten 2 Jahre (fast gar keine Fische) war es genauso sprich NO2 und NO3 war Null.


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

Was ist denn das Ganze, welche Spuren von NO3 sind erlaubt? Koi tolerieren dauerhaft 0,2 mg/l NO3.

Bei wenig Fische wird wenig NH4 erzeugt. Null war NO2 und NO3 dann auch nicht. Mit deinem Messverfahren wurde halt Null angezeigt. Im Trinkwasser ist bereits 50 mg/l Nitrat erlaubt und Koi tolerieren mehrere Hundert mg/l.

Ist es klar geworden? Null ist Null sinnvoll. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ist es klar geworden? Null ist Null sinnvoll.



Warum so harsch  Ne Spaß beiseite, natürlich gibt es NULL nicht sondern nur die Nachweisgrenze für das jeweils eingesetzte Messverfahren.
Bei mir ergab es halt, dass es unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze war und das war ausschlaggebend, wenn mit dem gleichen Messverfahren nun was gemessen wird, dann kann ich für mich festhalten, dass vorher etwas anders war als jetzt 

Klar soweit  ?


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es NULL nicht



... gibt es schon, wobei immer gilt: 
Null ≠ NULL (Link mit simpler Definition)​
VG Carsten


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

Gut, dann zurück zum Thema. Der Bedarf an Biologie steigt exponentiell um bei NO2 nahe Null zu kommen. Bei NO3 ist das Ziel Null quasi sinnlos, denn je mehr NO2 abgebaut wird desto mehr NO3 entsteht. Es könnte mit der vollständigen Denitrifikation erreicht werden, was in Teichanlagen normalerweise nicht funktioniert.

Als grobe Orientierung für Koiteiche mit üblichen Besatz und Fütterung:

Nitrit 0 bis 0,1 mg/l: 5-10% Biologie
Nitrit 0,1 bis 0,2 mg/l: 1-2% Biologie

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Nitrit 0 bis 0,1 mg/l: 5-10% Biologie
> Nitrit 0,1 bis 0,2 mg/l: 1-2% Biologie



Hi Frank,
was meinst du jetzt mit der Prozentangabe der Biologie ??? (5-10% Biologie) ? Auf was bezogen ?


----------



## Haggard (15. Okt. 2020)

Ich denke, er meint die zu besiedelnde Fläche der Bakterien im Verhältnis zum Teichinhalt.
Aber es kommt auch mit auf die Futtermenge pro Tag und das verwendete Biomaterial an, aber das kann Dir @Mushi sicherlich besser erklären.

Angabe ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Mushi (15. Okt. 2020)

Es geht um das Volumen Biomateterial zu Teich.

Bei 30.000 Liter Teich sind 2% zum Beispiel 600 Liter Biomaterial.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Es geht um das Volumen Biomateterial zu Teich.
> 
> Bei 30.000 Liter Teich sind 2% zum Beispiel 600 Liter Biomaterial.
> 
> ...



Okay bei meinen 20 m3 heisst das dann, wenn ich einen Wert kleiner 0,1 mg/l haben möchte muss ich zwischen 1000-2000l Biomaterial haben und zwischen 0,1-0,2 brauche ich 200-400l ?
Finde ich jetzt schon ein erheblichen Unterschied.

Wo ich mir total unsicher bin ist, wenn ich diesen ganzen aufwändigen Umbau mache, ob ich damit das Algenproblem löse welches dieses Jahr sehr sehr stark aufgetreten ist !


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Die Antworten sind im Text.

Grüße,
Frank



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Okay bei meinen 20 m3 heisst das dann, wenn ich einen Wert kleiner 0,1 mg/l haben möchte muss ich zwischen 1000-2000l Biomaterial haben und zwischen 0,1-0,2 brauche ich 200-400l ? *In etwa*
> Finde ich jetzt schon ein erheblichen Unterschied. *Eben!*
> 
> Wo ich mir total unsicher bin ist, wenn ich diesen ganzen aufwändigen Umbau mache, ob ich damit das Algenproblem löse welches dieses Jahr sehr sehr stark aufgetreten ist ! *Eher nicht, das Eine hat mit dem Anderen wenig zu tun.*


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die Antworten sind im Text.


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wie kriege ich sonst den Algenwuchs weg ?


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Am ehesten durch...

- starken Fischbesatz
- Salz
- Fadenalgenmittel

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Okt. 2020)

Übrigens habe ich mir mal die Trinkwasserqualität meines Wasserversorgers angeschaut. Auch nicht so prickeln:

Nitrat = im Mittel sind es 11,5 mg/l (Grenzwert 50)
Phophat = im Mittel sind es 0,15 mg/l
Gesamthärte = 7,9
Karbonathärte = 5,9



Mushi schrieb:


> - starken Fischbesatz
> - Salz
> - Fadenalgenmittel


Starker Fischbesatz verringert die Fadenalgen ?


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Das ist soweit in Ordnung. Nochmals zum allgemeinen Verständnis: der Biofilter baut Dir Ammoium/Ammoniak und Nitrit in Nitrat um. Plfanzendünger und damit auch Algendünger sind Nitrat und Phosphat. Um es aber jetzt noch komplizierter zu machen, Algen sind anspruchslose Einzeller und wachsen auch bei wenig Nährstoffen. Das heisst, über die Nährstoffe kannst Du sie nicht besiegen und durch den Biofilter erst recht nicht.

Anders rum hatte ich schon Nitrat über 150 mg/l und Phosphat über 5 mg/l und war fadenalgenfrei. Weil die Koi die Fadenalgen klein gehalten haben.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------

